# Vaping community rock :)



## ShortCutNinja (27/7/20)

I'm gonna keep it short.

You all rock.

Support and service is amazing.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance (28/7/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> I'm gonna keep it short.
> 
> You all rock.
> 
> Support and service is amazing.


Including you!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

